# My stuff!



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

Im going to LA and Las Vegas in oct/nov, maybe i can paint a car when im there?

Here is some old stuff that i have built and painted//





























Do You want to see more?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dam that flame job looks dope !


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

Some more!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 24 2007, 08:43 PM~8166516
> *dam that flame job looks dope !
> *



Thanks Bro, i try my best! :biggrin:


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

how much to paint a 57 caddy? what are your prices? hit me up, I live in southern california?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Jun 24 2007, 11:30 AM~8166455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by meza310angel310_@Jun 24 2007, 09:38 PM~8166729
> *how much to paint a 57 caddy? what are your prices? hit me up, I live in southern california?
> *


Hard to say! i nedd a paintbox, paint and some tool wheen i get there :biggrin: 

Have any good places where you at?


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

/\/\/\


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 24 2007, 10:06 PM~8166860
> *WOW!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man!

//Kenny K Rollerz Only Sweden


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Holy shit! You are a great painter bro!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 26 2007, 05:58 PM~8178960
> *Holy shit! You are a great painter bro!
> *



:biggrin: Thank u Man
Im going to post som lowrider/muriúl work soon

// Kenny K


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

I sent you an P.M


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

Great work!
Thanks for the pictures, post more
if you have em' :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jcclark_@Jun 29 2007, 12:07 PM~8200367
> *Great work!
> Thanks for the pictures, post more
> if you have em' :thumbsup:
> *


Im going to post more soon, thanks man.


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

some pics of a lexus i painted


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

no more Spam thanks :biggrin:


----------



## schall1965 (Jun 4, 2007)

man that shit is banging,any more pic?


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

more pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

thats how ROLLERZ ONLY duz it bruh!


----------



## schall1965 (Jun 4, 2007)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

R to the O up in Sweden :biggrin:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

/\/\/\/\


----------



## ElGatoGordo (Jul 20, 2007)

great work thats why i ask if had a drk brown int. what color will u paint d ext.


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

All the erthy tones work, like gold and darker reds!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Lots work in those cars. Looks nice!


----------



## ElGatoGordo (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

No problems! Just fix a paint box and pay for ticket and hotel and i will come over and paint it for ya!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice work


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

come to milwaukee wisconsin i got one u can paint for real... im broke and need a nice paint job...


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 30 2007, 05:13 PM~8425238
> *nice work
> *



Thanks Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

Some more pics of the Lexus


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

And Some more of The volvo s-40


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

nice work does this mean you have my other $75 for shipping on those rims? :dunno:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice work!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

Thanks Broh


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 5 2007, 06:55 AM~8475213
> *nice work does this mean you have my other $75 for shipping on those rims? :dunno:
> *


lmao... UH OHES!!!!!!!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

/\/\/\/\/\/\


----------



## 84 2 dr cut (Jun 11, 2006)

I own a body shop in minneapois Minnesota hit me up if you are ever around you do some nice work


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 2 dr cut_@Aug 19 2007, 03:38 PM~8587668
> *I own a body shop in minneapois Minnesota hit me up if you are ever around you do some nice work
> *



I will =)

Thanks man


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

now thats some badass painting


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

Nice that you think so! trying to get the money to go over to the states soon!


----------



## badassb5 (Jun 1, 2007)

holy shit is that nice. Fuck europe get the hell over here.


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

hope to soon!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Sep 5 2007, 04:45 PM~8719907
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

good shit!!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2007, 10:42 AM~8749781
> *good shit!!
> *


Thanks homie!
Im going to post new pics any day now !


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

shit......... real nice work man :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Sep 10 2007, 02:47 AM~8753341
> *shit......... real nice work man :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *



Thanks! think i could make it in the states?


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Sep 10 2007, 08:02 PM~8756145
> *Thanks! think i could make it in the states?
> *


man you could go anywhere...........good stuff


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Sep 11 2007, 02:19 AM~8760815
> *man you could go anywhere...........good stuff
> *



Thanks! It´s good, im trying to go to the states, but i need some money :angry:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

some more pics


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Sep 28 2007, 05:15 AM~8885529
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *



is that good or bad?  :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

NICE SHIT BRO!!!!

can u do anything from graphics to goldleaf to bla bla bla?


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Sep 28 2007, 11:29 AM~8887111
> *NICE SHIT BRO!!!!
> 
> can u do anything from graphics to goldleaf to bla bla bla?
> *



I think i can do anything you want me to :biggrin: 

just show me the money!!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

me painting a brand spanking new 350z we built at a carshow in 24 houers









my brothers car, painted it in a weekend!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

any "after pics" of the caprice that got killed in finland?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks good nice work


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

YOUR CLICKED INTO THE MATRIX! :thumbsup: GOOD SHIT BRO!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Oct 13 2007, 04:04 PM~8991797
> *any "after pics" of the caprice that got killed in finland?
> *


Posting some in the morning!  
What you been up to?


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHNUTS_@Oct 13 2007, 04:33 PM~8991900
> *YOUR CLICKED INTO THE MATRIX! :thumbsup: GOOD SHIT BRO!
> *



Dont Know about the Matrix but the thinner seams to do it´s work :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

alsome work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 14 2007, 01:55 AM~8994138
> *alsome work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man/ K K


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

sup ken...RO4LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

bad azz work homie keep them pics coming


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

Sup Dawg?


Rollerz Only taking over the north!




> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Dec 2 2007, 09:49 PM~9355292
> *sup ken...RO4LIFE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

Some more pics

i painted my bros 545ss


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

a hood i just did for fun!










a Saab


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

one of the company cars, nissan 350z










A Harley i painted for a chopper builder


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

one more for the same guy


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

One more companie car


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

More pics in the morning!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

Bad ass paint jobs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jan 29 2008, 02:41 AM~9806451
> *Bad ass paint jobs  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Jun 24 2007, 02:45 PM~8166523
> *Thanks Bro, i try my best! :biggrin:
> *




damn sick work, :0 :0 :0 :0 X99999999999999999999999999999999999999 :biggrin:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 31 2008, 01:40 PM~9829613
> *damn sick work,  :0  :0  :0  :0  X99999999999999999999999999999999999999 :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: thanks


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

some more pics of a trike i painted for a customer





























Some pics of a van i painted for a racebike driver


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

and here is his racebike, i just hade to paint that :biggrin: 





























a rescue van i painted in finland










This is a logo on the hood of a Ford focus Focal demo car










I painted a truck for the lokal stakehouse!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

More pics of the stakehouse truck!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

More pics of my Lexus murual ( when i was painting it)



















Thats it for today!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## steffrobo (Jan 13, 2008)

You do some sweet work guy! You are truely talented! 

Like some others have said, with skills like yours you could go anywhere in the world. You will always be in demand!!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by steffrobo_@Mar 2 2008, 08:19 PM~10070531
> *You do some sweet work guy! You are truely talented!
> 
> Like some others have said, with skills like yours you could go anywhere in the world. You will always be in demand!!
> *



thanks man! just hope some one in the us whil offer me some work!

KK


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

some pics of a car i painted at a carshow


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Jun 24 2007, 11:44 AM~8166518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

wild paint jobs bro


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

Thanks! im going to post some more pics soon!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

some pics of my Tc paterns


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

Audi paint job for a customer!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

this is my wall of fame :biggrin: 










and some drawings and stuff of mine


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Oct 13 2007, 09:40 AM~8991704
> *
> 
> my brothers car, painted it in a weekend!
> ...


Anymore pics of this one?


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Aug 18 2008, 12:04 PM~11370130
> *Anymore pics of this one?
> *



i will post some soon!

R O


----------



## Big Boy (Dec 19, 2007)

thats some bad ass work homie!! hope to see more to come


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

more pics


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

i painted a mopped for a smal boy, just to be nice :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Jan 30 2010, 10:55 AM~16459376
> *i painted a mopped for a smal boy, just to be nice  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: cool nice werk!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

MY OLD GOLF II FROM -88


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 30 2010, 03:57 PM~16459384
> *:wow: cool nice werk!!!!!!!!
> *



Thanks man!

Just wanted to make him happy! he did not have any money, so i did it for free


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

Here in Sweden people want some crasy shit on there cars! An old volvo that i painted for a tatto guy


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

some hoods i made for a couple of companies


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden+Jan 1 2008, 08:25 AM~9579359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool!


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: good work!!!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

a f-150 pickup truck i did for a customer


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Awesome work!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 31 2010, 04:09 PM~16466736
> *Awesome work!
> *



Thanks man!


Here is some sketches i did for a project my brother is building!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Jan 31 2010, 06:07 AM~16466377
> *a f-150 pickup truck i did for a customer
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Cool!  :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Jan 31 2010, 01:35 PM~16468470
> *Thanks man!
> Here is some sketches i did for a project my brother is building!
> 
> ...


Man nice work and this is gonna be crazy when u build this one.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Jan 31 2010, 01:35 PM~16468470
> *Thanks man!
> Here is some sketches i did for a project my brother is building!
> 
> ...



Too Cool!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 5 2010, 07:42 AM~16518627
> *Too Cool!
> *



Thanks! the car is going to be built, starting next mounth! :biggrin: 

Here is some pics of my TC im painting right now!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Feb 5 2010, 07:32 AM~16518539
> *Man nice work and this is gonna be crazy when u build this one.
> *



Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

A bike i painted for a biker-babe


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Feb 14 2010, 12:35 PM~16609824
> *Thanks! the car is going to be built, starting next mounth!  :biggrin:
> 
> Here is some pics of my TC im painting right now!
> ...


man thats some great work!!!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Feb 16 2010, 01:30 AM~16620783
> *man thats some great work!!!
> *



Thanks dawg!
would be bad ass to paint a lo lo in the states :biggrin: 
It´s a dream i have!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Apr 10 2008, 07:25 PM~10381756
> *some pics of a car i painted at a carshow
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass paintjob Kenny. 
TC looks good too.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Feb 14 2010, 12:35 PM~16609824
> *Thanks! the car is going to be built, starting next mounth!  :biggrin:
> 
> Here is some pics of my TC im painting right now!
> ...


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

is the tc down and are you kanding over everything???cant wait to see it...


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

some pinstriping i have done! im a newbe on this so dont judgge me to hard!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

some newer pics of my tc! mobile camera sucks!!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

The hood on my Skoda pickup










My trunk on the TC


----------

